# Thema: double "abrunden"



## manja (26. Februar 2004)

habe ne kurze Frage: 
Wie kann ich einen double-Wert runden? Z.B. auf zwei Nachkommastellen. 
Habe 
DecimalFormat f = new DecimalFormat("#0.00"); 
benutzt.
Bloß ich brauche nur 2 Nachkommastellen , z.B. 2,000778 -> ,00 - gibt es vielleicht in Java eine Methode dafür?


----------



## Retlaw (26. Februar 2004)

Runden auf Integer:

```
Math.round(doubleZahl);
```
Runden auf zwei Nachkommastellen:

```
double zahl = 2.000778;
double rund = 0;

rund = Math.round(zahl*100)/100;
```
Durch die Multiplikation mit 100 wird das Komma um zwei Stellen verschoben, dann wird gerundet (oder durch casten abgeschnitten wenn du das willst) und durch Division wieder das Komma zurück verschoben.


----------



## manja (26. Februar 2004)

danke! 
noch Frage:
2004.0573770491803  wird so in   2004.0 abgerundet.
Ich brauche aber 2004.06, oder mindestens 2004.1
mit  
DecimalFormat f = new DecimalFormat("#.00"); 
bekomme ich aus
49.99366803278693
49,99
ich brauche aber abrundung auf 50,00 
kann ich dass irgendwie kriegen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

http://www.google.de/groups?q=doubl...UTF-8&selm=3aafb957@news.newszilla.com&rnum=7

Auch:

Siehe FAQ von http://www.dclj.de 

Kapitel 3.3.1

Gruß Tom


----------

